# Funny things dispatchers hear



## rescuepoppy (Jan 23, 2009)

Just gotta throw this out. I was working last night in the 911 center at around midnight the 911 line rings. Instead of being the tone out the world call I was expecting the caller was a 23 year old guy traveling home from college who had ran out of gas. I was transferring him to the highway patrol when he asked with no hint of humor if he could get his car started would it hurt it to drive to the gas station that way. No kidding he was serious about that. Makes you wonder what sort of entrance standards some schools have.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Feb 7, 2009)

Proof that intelligence is not a prerequisite for birth.... 

Not to mention the dangers of oxygen deprivation around your children....


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 7, 2009)

This is funny.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Feb 10, 2009)

common sense isn't common anymore.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 10, 2009)

Not that dispatchers heard this, but I once had a emotional distressed Pt because the world was going to end by nuclear war. I told her this has been happening since the 50's, she said it just felt different today. Then she tried to scratch my leg. I told my partner to double time it. I found out later that the Pt told the 911 call taker that the Indians were after her. They told her to hide behind a rock. They should ask if they were the Cleavland Indians, LOL.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 10, 2009)

We were dispatched a couple weeks ago for a mental/emotional.  Dispatch hits us on the radio and advises us that the patient believes clowns are outside her house and they are trying to break in.  I let them know we would keep our eyes out for the clowns, and the dispatcher replied, "Be careful, apparently they like to catch small children and give them hugs."

When we got inside the house, the patient was very aggitated, and I couldn't help but think she must be having something along the lines of a manic episode, just the way she was acting.  She didn't mention the clowns to us, but she did tell us all about how she had to stay in bed most of the day because the opposums were trying to dig their way in through the floor of the trailer. My wonderful partner teched the run, and once in the ambulance, she did start talking about the clowns.  She told him she spent the evening running from window to window watching them to make sure they didn't sneak into the house or steal her car.


----------

